
Tesla’s Future in Trump’s World - JumpCrisscross
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-11-11/tesla-s-future-in-trump-s-world
======
niftich
This analysis doesn't mention lithium at all, which is odd considering Tesla's
cars and solar panels both need batteries to be useful. Most of the world's
lithium is currently coming out of Chile, Argentina, Australia; in the future
it may be coming from Bolivia.

There are some domestic reserves; I'm speculating, but perhaps a less pro-
trade, less environmentally-protecting, more pro-domestic-industry
administration will try to de-emphasize international supply and favor
domestic extraction?

------
castratikron
Market forces will continue to push out coal and natural gas in favor of
rapidly cheapening renewable sources such as wind and solar. Even without
subsidies, solar and wind are cheaper in some areas of the country than coal.

Interesting that a NAFTA repeal could help Tesla, although it would come at
the expense of the rest of the American auto industry.

